# Barnacles



## Bottleboy4419 (Feb 8, 2007)

ok i have two barnacles on this one bottle anyone have any idea how to get them off i have tried brillo pad... ive tried burning them off with a lighter haha but no luck


----------



## capsoda (Feb 9, 2007)

Muriatic acid will do it.


----------



## adshepard (Feb 9, 2007)

*RE: Barnacles - diluted muriatic acid*

A short soak in diluted muriatic acid will do the trick very easily.  A ratio of 1:10 is sufficient.  Just do it outside as the fumes are hazardous.

 Alan


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 10, 2007)

*RE: Barnacles - diluted muriatic acid*

I use common pool acid, which is diluted Muriatic. It will remove rust and sea growth of any kind. Just do it outside away from concrete and plants. It stains concrete and kills anything it is dropped on.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 10, 2007)

*RE: Barnacles - diluted muriatic acid*

Hey Bottleboy...

 I use a mixture of 50/50 muriatic acid and water.  Fill a 5 gallon bucket with two gallons of each and then place your "piece to be cleaned" into the mix.  Use long sleeve rubber gloves to pull the item out and soak it/rinse it immediately in fresh water.  

 This needs to be done outside and with appropriate cautions, gloves, glasses, eye protection, fresh air, etc.  this stuff can be pretty caustic and will burn you!!! I gurantee it...[:'(]

 Also, get a cover for your five gallon buck and be sure to attach it tightly. store your "soup" outside in a shed or out of site from curious children.  I'd keep mine in an outdoor trash shed that can be locked. Keeping the soup covered firmly with a matching lid, will keep it fresh and you will be able to use it for a long period of time.

 Hope this helps,

 Wayne[&:]


----------



## Bottleboy4419 (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Btl_Dvr (Feb 20, 2007)

If it's just a couple of barnacles then just soak the bottle in a 50/50-75/25 solution of white vineagar to water. The acetic acid will work on the calcium in the barnacles. You won't have to worry about the fumes and storage of a muratic solution. I use this on lightly encrusted or delicate items I find. For the heavier stuff or a lot of bottles I'll use muratic as previously suggested.
 Jay


----------



## coldwater diver (Feb 23, 2007)

Ask them nicely to kindly get off the bottle[]


----------

